# rock mounds in the woods?



## slip (Mar 1, 2010)

i was at Rum Creek WMA today and walking in the woods i came up to a area that had a row of rock mounds, for sure man made (stacked up) in a circular shape, about 3 feet high 6 or 7 feet wide. it was clear they had been there for a long while.

i crossed the ridge and found another row of 3 or 4.

any idea who may of put them there and for what reason?
Thanks folks.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 1, 2010)

Farmers would pick the rocks up as they were plowing and throw them in a pile


----------



## sothunfried (Mar 1, 2010)

farmers and land owners use to use them as property lines.


----------



## NWS (Mar 1, 2010)

*Mysterious Rock Piles*

I have several on my Heard Co Property too.
They are scatterred randomly along a small hardwood ridge above a small spring source.  I always kinda get an errie feeling when I snoop around them.


----------



## au7126 (Mar 1, 2010)

Early settlers that had slaves would bury them in area away from regular cemetary and have rocks covering grave.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Mar 1, 2010)

I found a pile of rocks last week.  They were down by a creek and no where near where a crop would have been planted.  They were placed there by man and I'm wanting to see what might be under them.  Any ideas?


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Mar 1, 2010)

i just got back from oaky woods and saw several of those myself....in fact i was sittin on top of one of those rock mounds and blowing my predator call and and i spooked up about 3 or 4 hogs


----------



## DYI hunting (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a few piles like that behind my house, my grandfather said farmers used to pile the rocks up when they were plowing.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Farmers would pick the rocks up as they were plowing and throw them in a pile


there was some giant oaks around them though, if there was a farm there it would have had to been  a LONG time ago.


NWS said:


> I have several on my Heard Co Property too.
> They are scatterred randomly along a small hardwood ridge above a small spring source.  I always kinda get an errie feeling when I snoop around them.





au7126 said:


> Early settlers that had slaves would bury them in area away from regular cemetary and have rocks covering grave.



i had that same thought in the back of my head so i walked around them instead of over them.


----------



## drippin' rock (Mar 2, 2010)

Farmers.  My Grandaddy's land has plenty and he told me he and his Father-in-law piled them up to get them out of the way of crops.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Mar 3, 2010)

BOWHUNTHERE said:


> I found a pile of rocks last week.  They were down by a creek and no where near where a crop would have been planted.  They were placed there by man and I'm wanting to see what might be under them.  Any ideas?



I know that miners (gold) would stake their claim by putting their name in a jar (if they could write) and covering the jar with a mound of rocks, usually near a body of water. However, I'm not entirely sure that's true in GA...


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Mar 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I know that miners (gold) would stake their claim by putting their name in a jar (if they could write) and covering the jar with a mound of rocks, usually near a body of water. However, I'm not entirely sure that's true in GA...



Dang Miss Belle, now I'm going to have to move that truck load of rocks to get to the jar.  Rattle snakes, copperheads, no problem-I'll just move them to the side.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2010)

lots of cool info, thanks folks.


i had no idea about that GB. thats cool.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Mar 4, 2010)

BOWHUNTHERE said:


> Dang Miss Belle, now I'm going to have to move that truck load of rocks to get to the jar.  Rattle snakes, copperheads, no problem-I'll just move them to the side.



Well you go right on ahead!  I didn't say there was gold IN the rocks, silly. It was a miner's way of saying, "This spot is mine, find your own."



slip said:


> lots of cool info, thanks folks.
> 
> 
> i had no idea about that GB. thats cool.



That was more of a Western thing. Like I said, I don't know if that would even hold true here in GA. It probably is some form of slave grave or boundary line.


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Mar 5, 2010)

indian mounds


----------



## Too-Tall (Mar 10, 2010)

I heard once that the Civilian Conservation Corp helped farmers clear rocks from fields in the 1930's and thats where some of the rock piles come from.


----------



## The Crowe (Mar 10, 2010)

rocks cleared by farmers or indain graves no lie


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2010)

From what you have described, I think that it is Indian mounds.   While quail hunting with my Father back in the 1960's, he showed me a mound such as this way back in the woods.  He was told by his Father and Grandfather that it was a mound built by the Indians and this place was considered a sacred place that possibly held the remains of their ancestors and that it was used for special ceremonial events in their lifestyle.  I remember hunting in that area several times with my Father and he always repected this formation and would never walk real close to the actual rocks.  I always had a "uneasy" feeling when we hunted in that area.  

My Father was born in 1912 and I also remember he and his hunting friends in their generation always called it the Indian mounds when they hunted in that area.  This was in Lincoln County and to my knowledge, it is still as it was many years ago because nothing has been developed in that area because it is heavily wooded "off the beaten path" so to speak.  I do know that in the past, there were several Indian settlements in Lincoln County.  I have Indian ancestors in my heritage.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2010)

even though it is in large oaks, etc. If there are signs of old terraces in that area it is likely that the rock piles were done just to get them out of the way of plows, etc.

If there no sign of ancient agriculture....................... it was done for some other reason.

I am always amazed everytime I look at the rock pile formations at rock eagle and rock hawk in Putnam co Ga.
Now those are some spoooooky rock piles those space men left there


----------



## gbryson (Mar 14, 2010)

*Tribal Gatherings*

In the hills of NE Ga. in the county of Habersham and not far from where the Chattahoochee River flows the size of a creek, there are ceremonial stones arranged in half circles, each facing the other. In the center are stones arranged to form a fire pit, the entrances between the sythe shapped halves face north and south if memory serves. These stones are a place of the Cheerokee, from many many moons ago, where tribal council was carried out and pow wow was made with neighboring tribes. Those of us who know of it, leave it alone in respect to the great Cheerokee like TomaCheeChee and to the spirits of those who perished on the trail of tears.


----------



## mama'en nem (Mar 14, 2010)

people assume they are "indian mounds" or some other type of indian relics but MOST cases are what has been said, rock piles from old fields.


----------



## jigman29 (Mar 26, 2010)

If it is just one pile it could have been the remains of a furnace for a liquor still.The rocks would be piled around the still and a fire would be built to heat it up.If they're are several piles i don't have a clue what they could be.


----------

